# Lacing Systems



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Double BOA with an inner lacing system that is connected to the heel of the boot is the best for me. When you do up your boot inner its locked down to the boot, this helps immensely with heel lift and then having BOA precision on the outside is the icing on the cake.

Mine are thirtytwo focus BOA but there are other boots out there with the same features.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've got a pair of 32 Lashed not "fast-track", and basically it has a BOA type inner liner that you pull and lock (which works really good for locking your heel) and then the exterior is just laced. Laced might take a bit longer, but it is pretty bulletproof for getting the exact pressure you want and not really having to worry about it coming undone or loosening.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Definitely liking the 32’s as I’ve got a wide foot, but I’ve watched the 32 boot videos on their website and the guy seems to gloss over the lacing systems in every case except the double boa setup. “Lightest boot on the market, heat moldable, etc.” All great, but goddamn, out of 15 models only 2 have the boas (one is single boa, one is double). I really like the idea of twisting a knob to tighten my boot, since it’s easy and fast, but I have to believe that there is a reason the majority of their boots have a traditionally laced outer boot. If either of you guys were to buy a new boot today would you lean toward the double boa, single boa, or normal lace setup?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BOAs work for some people and actually provide a specific fit that some people need. I found BOA to be completely useless tech for myself. Killclimbz pointed out to me that they are nice for skinning, which I do not currently do. I have 2 pairs of 32s right now, both with traditional lacing on the outside. Honestly unless you have a specific reason to NOT get laces, you SHOULD get traditional laces. All the other gimmicks are just gimmicks. Laces work.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I really dont care for useless tech either but double BOA allows me to get a better fit than I could with laces. I will never go back.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. What snowklinger said about having a specific reason NOT to get traditional laces makes a lot of sense to me. Man it would be nice to actually ride a day on the boa setup first though. Just to see if I'm one of the ones this particular system fits better. 

Is there such a thing as a boot demo day? Can't say I've ever heard of one. It's one thing to lace a pair up in the shop but riding on them would be the real test. My Anthems laced up nice and tight in the store where I bought 'em, but first run and they were LOOOOOSE.

Unless somebody else wants to weigh in on this I'm probably gonna go the traditional laces route since it seems like the safer bet. Thanks again.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What about renting a pair? That's how I got introduced to Boa.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ETM said:


> I really dont care for useless tech either but double BOA allows me to get a better fit than I could with laces. I will never go back.


I cannot, for the life of me, get laces tight. I have a wide but low volume foot and skinny ankles. What fits my foot ends up being too damn big everywhere else. I can literally move my whole foot a few centimeters vertically when my boot is tightened as far as I can go.

The one time it felt somewhat decent (foot lift, not heel lift but foot lift) was in some K2 Maysis with the boa. but it was single boa, and I had some pressure points and the boot wasn't wide enough. Angry mentioned I should have gotten them heat molded which I didn't think of.

But I think I'm going to look for some dual boa's next season. Being able to crank it tight is probably what I need. Problem is finding them local so I might have to buy, try and return.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Laces are the easiest to replace and if you are really finicky about your fit, they fine tune the most. They also stretch, loosen, and the boot softens up. I find having to re tie my boots when I am out a bit of a pita.

BOA laces don't really stretch, but the boot still softens up or pack out from the pressure of the laces so to speak. The tighten them up, isn't even 1/10 of the chore it is for regular laces. Spin and go. You can over tighten BOA cables fairly easily though. They are a bit more time consuming to replace, but it is fairly easy. Takes me about 15 minutes for a pair of boots. You'll have the have the replace cable and tool to do it. Something you can do in a cafeteria. If you are in the field, like the backcountry, you are probably not going to pull this one off. A long Voile Strap around the boot works pretty well. I use the double BOA system, and the only cables I have had bust are the uppers. This has happened after pluse 60-70 days on the boots, so overall I am finding BOA reliable. For what I do, it's way more ideal then laces.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Lacing your boots hockey skate style can also help with getting the lacing dialed and won't loosen.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Bottom line with boots is you got to try them on to decide what will and will not work for you. Personally, I dig laces. They work fine. I rode in Deeluxe boots for a few seasons with their speed lace system and honestly, it was the best thing ever. Super fast in and out, convenient, comfortable, tight and loose where I wanted it, etc. Plus the lace was easy to change.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

bseracka said:


> Lacing your boots hockey skate style can also help with getting the lacing dialed and won't loosen.


It helps but laces do stretch. The boot also packs out under the pressure of the laces. Happens with BOA too. 

Laces are tried and true, no doubt.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Something you might think about is the boot fit. I have been known to overtighten my laces to get a good fit in the heel cup only to have my feet get cold and go numb. Aafter working with boot fitters and finding the best boot fit for me and adding extra foam here and there, I find that I no longer need really tight laces and my feet have quit hurting, getting cold and going numb. It is my opinion that if people are having trouble lacing their boots tight enough, they may be in the wrong boots or need some custom orthotic work done to the boot....:thumbsup:


Yes I agree and I may shell for it one day. I'ma give it one more try though :laugh: My damn foot that is freaking wide, but then short (low volume). I've not added the foam or spacers yet which I may tinker with this summer.

Any ideas on how to get rid of volume? Like should I lay foam on top of the liner underneath the lace? I might give that a try.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

This is a red-neck fix for sure, and I'm just taking a stab in the dark here, but what if you got some of those doctor scholls pads and stuck those in your boots. Those would have to take up some of that gap you're talking about right?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Frozen said:


> This is a red-neck fix for sure, and I'm just taking a stab in the dark here, but what if you got some of those doctor scholls pads and stuck those in your boots. Those would have to take up some of that gap you're talking about right?



I suggested stupidly last year to wear more socks. While it is ghetto and not bootfitter, the BurtonAvenger himself set me straight on this. Take your insoles out and trace them onto a piece (or 2 or three depending on desired thickness) of cardboard. Cut out and wrap in plastic wrap. Put cardboard UNDER the insoles.

credit: Angrysnowboarder. :cheeky4:


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been riding Burton Rulers for the last 2 seasons, they've got the speed lace setup and I haven't had the laces ever slip and loosen and i've never had a problem getting them as tight as I need them, which isn't overly tight! Only problem is the little velcro tab that holds the inner lining to the outer shell is getting less and less velcro-ey, probably just going to super glue it there though.
If I could buy new boots i'd be much less worried about the laces and more worried about the fit of the boot. BOA and speed laces may be quick to get in and out of but if you do your regular laces right before you go out, chances are you won't have to do them again and they'll be much more comfortable than the other two types.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I suggested stupidly last year to wear more socks. While it is ghetto and not bootfitter, the BurtonAvenger himself set me straight on this. Take your insoles out and trace them onto a piece (or 2 or three depending on desired thickness) of cardboard. Cut out and wrap in plastic wrap. Put cardboard UNDER the insoles.
> 
> credit: Angrysnowboarder. :cheeky4:


Or you can just buy this:

BONTEX INSOLE SHIMS


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Or you can just buy this:
> 
> BONTEX INSOLE SHIMS


cardboard is free tho


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> cardboard is free tho


All good bro. I can afford the $3 

I'd have to imagine the cardboard breaking down and flattening out quicker, and possibly leaving some lumpiness although maybe you can't feel that through the liner and foot bed.

But still. I'll spring for the shims.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I suggested stupidly last year to wear more socks. While it is ghetto and not bootfitter, the BurtonAvenger himself set me straight on this. Take your insoles out and trace them onto a piece (or 2 or three depending on desired thickness) of cardboard. Cut out and wrap in plastic wrap. Put cardboard UNDER the insoles.
> 
> credit: Angrysnowboarder. :cheeky4:


This got me thinking.

Search for medium strength neoprene rubber sheet on McMaster-Carr. You can buy a 12” x 12” sheet of this stuff for ~30 bucks, at any pretty much any much thickness you want. This is nice because you can take out EXACTLY the amount of gap you want from your boots with a fairly tough, water proof “undersole”. If you’re carful you can trace out two foot patterns on this sheet to place under your insoles. 

Yeah it’s 30 bucks and cardboards basically free, but to me it seems like this would be a decent, more permenant fix to your problem. Also, depending on the durometer you choose (I would suggest somewhere between 40A and 60A) you MIGHT get a bit of added shock dampening. Probably not though.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

ETM said:


> Double BOA with an inner lacing system that is connected to the heel of the boot is the best for me. When you do up your boot inner its locked down to the boot, this helps immensely with heel lift and then having BOA precision on the outside is the icing on the cake.


X2 although I use the DC Judge


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I cannot, for the life of me, get laces tight. I have a wide but low volume foot and skinny ankles. What fits my foot ends up being too damn big everywhere else. I can literally move my whole foot a few centimeters vertically when my boot is tightened as far as I can go.


Same exact foot shape here, I battled for years to try to find a boot that I could wear without stuffing it full of foam. My best solution so far is women's boots, they obviously don't all fit perfectly, but women's boots in general are designed for lower volume feet, including a narrower ankle/heel and flatter forefoot. I've actually tried on several women's boots that were close to fitting, whereas out of ~80 pairs of men's boots, I never found one that I could wear without shoving a whole lot of foam everywhere into the shell.

The only downside is that they're pinker and generally a step or two behind men's boots in terms of stiffness and features. I'm currently on a Ride Cadence, and it seems to be working out pretty well even after the initial packout period.

If you want to keep trying boots that start out with too much volume, you can give Bontex shims a try. They work alright, but I feel way less connected to my board with them in my boots.

EDIT: Oh, ha, someone already suggested insole shims. Well, +1 for that idea then.


----------

